# Is rec. RED and rec. YELLOW the same?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've heard that rec yellow is just rec red with the dilute gene added. If I were to breed a yellow cock to a black hen, and then I breed their babies together, could some of the resulting offspring be RED instead of yellow?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Correct. Dilute is sexlinked and recessive, so the first generation would give you dun hens and black males. Mated together you can get recessive reds and yellows.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! Can you tell me anything about opal? Is that recessive? If you bred a yellow hen to a blue bar opal cock what would the resulting offspring be? And then say you bred the resulting offspring together. Can a bird carry recessive red, dillute, and opal all at the same time?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That secon question is MUCH more complex. To confuse things more there is a dominant opal and a recessive opal.....two different genes. Dominant Opal is more common in the pigeon world...........and it produces different effects depending on the color/pattern/modifiers of the bird......and even two siblings can look different. For example it often lightens the bar (or check) and tailband.....though this can vary from hardly noticable to a bronzy lightening to a nice white bar (or check). Opal is not carried on the Z/w chromosomes and a bird could have all of hte above together.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I have dominant opal male blue bar carrying dilute and dirty as well. It is mated to a homozygous grizzle and gave 10 offspring. They are all different different all nice last one is white bar with pink tinge, i think opal is great with coloured. 

With regards to recessive yellow if its ashred underneath instead of blue, with the black it can give lavanders


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

and if the black carries recessive red you will get 50% rec reds/yellows.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

and rr does a fantastic job of hiding the effects of opal. 

In a nut shell, your first generation of offspring could be about anything if you don't know what color your dilute rr is masking and don't know if your hen is het. or ****. spread.


----------

